# Meritage Havanese in So. California



## Kidpsychpdd (Jul 31, 2013)

I just wanted to recommend Paul and Stephanie DiSimone of Meritage Havanese in Temecula, Southern California. They did not ask me to do so but I wanted to. 

They have a puppy cam where you can watch the puppies being born and then watch them grow and mature. 

The puppies are well socialized and they do neurological exercises with them to help with their socialization and development. 

The areas where the dogs are kept is in their home and is kept very clean. My puppy was already crate trained when I got her. 

The dogs have heath certifications. etc. They are not in it for the money, I can tell you that. 

The dog that we have from them has a great temperament and is a therapy dog for children with autism. 

They only have about one litter per year so this is exciting.


----------

